

Facebook Hacker Cup = Resounding Failure - anujkk
http://www.quora.com/Andrew-Brown-2/Facebook-Hacker-Cup-Resounding-Failure
Although I successfully solved all three problems and submitted the results, it was a horrible experience. Facebook got it all wrong. A mismanaged programming competition.
======
prodigal_erik
> Depending on your browser, the link to download your input file may be a
> little finnicky.

That wasn't a problem in 1990. Web dev has gone horribly wrong, when almost
nobody is doing progressive enhancement over a simple version that always
works, and most of the effort is being invested in a shift to techniques that
are less and less reliable.

------
anujkk
Whole Event Management was a mess. Lots of spam on event wall. some people
even solved the questions and posted answers on wall. This is one such url
claiming to solve one of the questions -
<http://www.guzloo.com/dsquareinput.php>

------
rgbrgb
I overlooked the 6 minute thing as well :((((((

